# Observer Beispiele gesucht



## babuschka (19. Dez 2009)

Hallo Community,
ich möchte paar Beispiele zur Observer sehen und nachvollziehen, aber habe dazu garnichts gefunden könnte mir einer vielleicht ein Beispiel geben damit ich es mir anschauen kann? Wäre echt nett. Vielen Dank::::


----------



## eRaaaa (19. Dez 2009)

FAQ: http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeines/5557-entwurfsmuster-design-patterns.html#post27524
Java Insel: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 7.2 Design-Pattern (Entwurfsmuster)

+ google


----------



## javimka (19. Dez 2009)

```
URL[] urls = Google.getAllPagesAbout("java observer");
  for (URL url:urls) System.out.println(url);
```

Output:
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel – 7.2 Design-Pattern (Entwurfsmuster)
Observer Pattern - Example in Java : Observer PatternDesign PatternJava
Javangelist :: Observer
The Java Observable Interface
Java Tip 29: How to decouple the Observer/Observable object model - JavaWorld
...


----------

